# Problem mit addContent()



## Gayson (19. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

In meinem Programm muss ich eine XML-Datei über Mitarbeiter ändern. Bis ich vor ein paar Wochen meinen Computer formatieren musste funktionierte alles einwandfrei. Gestern habe ich es neu kompiliert und ausgeführt, als der XML-Datei neue Elemente zugefügt werden sollte, bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Exception occurred during event dispatching:
> java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.jdom.Element.addContent(Ljava/lang/StringLorg
> /jdom/Parent;
> at MitarbeiterEigenschaften.actionPerformed(MitarbeiterEigenschaften.jav
> ...



Zeile 210 aus MitarbeiterEigenschaften.java sieht so aus:


```
Element name = new Element("Name");
name.addContent(nameTextfeld.getText());
```

Ergebnis sollte das sein:

```
<name>Inhalt von nameTextfeld</name>
```


----------



## Roar (19. Dez 2004)

ohäh... hast du dir die neueste jdom library auch wieder runtergeladen und in den classpath kopiert? :?


----------



## Gayson (19. Dez 2004)

Ja, klar. Der Fehler kommt ja auch nicht beim Kompilieren, sondern während der Laufzeit....


----------



## Roar (19. Dez 2004)

ja eben. kompilier doch mal neu. da müsste ein fehler kommen. 
du hast wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht mit dem classpath :?


----------



## Gayson (19. Dez 2004)

Nene, habs vorher schon kompiliert, ohne Fehler. Es kommen keine Compilerfehler, nur Laufzeitfehler.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal eine ältere Version von JDOM gezogen, klappt jetzt erstmal!Ich hoffe mal, dass das so bleibt, wenn nicht, meld ich mich nochmal...


----------

